# Views on Lumia 620!!



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I am joining a job soon and its time I let go of my Nokia 5800, its one of the best phones I had even owned, even after 3 yrs damn thing will go 3 days with a full charge(2 days if I use wifi) although it had a terrible issue of autoformatting memory card  and the camera was pretty crap but at the end it served me for what's its for and I got every penny out of it.

Now I am going to buy a phone soon, budget is 15k max(12k would be better), looking at specs I think Nokia Lumia 620 will do fine for me, I won't get an android, as I will probably buy a tablet later and I don't think any android phone under 20k(optimus L9) is worth investing into.

My needs:
1. A good camera, the 5800 camera was the worst I had seen in a phone, it was good in good light but in low light damn thing acted like a 1.3mpx chinese phone cam, the flash didn't help. 5Mpx with flash is what I want, don't need amazing performance though(have FZ150 for that), a dedicated shutter button is welcomed.
2. Fast performance, least lagging.
3. At least 8GB inbuilt memory or a msd card slot.
4. Inbuilt office apps and ebook reader or access to such via app store.
5. Don't care about games, some casual games are ok, but gaming is of the least concern to me.
6. Good battery standby time, at least 24 hrs doing  everything(listening to music and browsing etc).
7. Bluetooth file sharing, a must.
8. A GPS is welcomed but not mandatory.

So suggest, also any idea about how much I can get for a 3 yr old 5800, the screen has no scratches and battery life will still make android user jealous.

PS: No talking about nokia going bankrupts etc etc, don't care.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

I have Samsung Omnia W and I am also considering Lumnia 620 ....loved it...just that didnt like the colors..

I too had Nokia 5800 ...the maiin problem i faced was no file manager...donno if its there in WP8 or not


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have Samsung Omnia W and I am also considering Lumnia 620 ....loved it...just that didnt like the colors..
> 
> I too had Nokia 5800 ...the maiin problem i faced was no file manager...donno if its there in WP8 or not


Wait what? I have a file manager in 5800, under apps, its not as comprehensive but I can browse, copy, move, delete, rename files/folders, there is also a search option, also sorting, details page etc etc.

About colors, Lumia 620 comes in a black color, with dualtone like galaxy S3, do check it out.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 22, 2013)

you also may want to keep your options open : 

h1ttp://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_w1_launches_in_china_cheaper_than_lumia_620-news-5378.php

^^ holi sheeetey thats a loaded phone.

*www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_w1-5065.php


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> you also may want to keep your options open :
> 
> h1ttp://www.gsmarena.com/huawei_ascend_w1_launches_in_china_cheaper_than_lumia_620-news-5378.php
> 
> ...


The specs are not better than Nokia, just the battery only, plus no city lens, bluetooth is 2.1, less internal memory.

PS: Never anything Chinese/Indian for me, I suffered enough from Micromax funbook, 4 battery replacements and its still not fixed, I reckon by the time warranty ends I'd go through about 5 more batteries.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> The specs are not better than Nokia, just the battery only, plus no city lens, bluetooth is 2.1, less internal memory.
> 
> PS: Never anything Chinese/Indian for me, I suffered enough from Micromax funbook, 4 battery replacements and its still not fixed, I reckon by the time warranty ends I'd go through about 5 more batteries.



lol . ok.


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

L620 fits your requirements perfectly. But, check for reviews about battery backup. I *think* that it won't last for a day with heavy usage.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> L620 fits your requirements perfectly. But, check for reviews about battery backup. I *think* that it won't last for a day with heavy usage.


A day is fine for me, I mean how bad can it be? Xperia P has the same battery and more resource hungry, yet people are buying it.


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> A day is fine for me, I mean how bad can it be? Xperia P has the same battery and more resource hungry, yet people are buying it.



Anyway, It's better to read the online reviews, before taking a decision.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> Anyway, It's better to read the online reviews, before taking a decision.


Of course I will, its launched in some asian countries, wonder why there no reviews yet.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

How about flashing CRoms/ CFW on Nokia 5800


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How about flashing CRoms/ CFW on Nokia 5800



Flashing won't do any changes to the Camera and its performance. A good camera is OP's first point in the requirements he listed.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How about flashing CRoms/ CFW on Nokia 5800


Did a few, still the hardware limitations are there, the camera is cr@p, no games/apps will work, no mulitouch, this thing is archaic, good for parents.


----------



## Shah (Jan 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> How about flashing CRoms/ CFW on Nokia 5800



Flashing won't do any changes to the Camera and its performance. A good camera is OP's first point in the requirements he listed.



pratyush997 said:


> How about flashing CRoms/ CFW on Nokia 5800



Flashing won't do any changes to the Camera and its performance. A good camera is OP's first point in the requirements he listed.


----------



## AndroidFan (Jan 22, 2013)

Why get a WP 7.8 phone when it will not be supported in the future? Most newer apps and games are being developed for WP8 only... It doesn't make sense to get a WP 7.8...

Think about it for a while...

I have a Samsung Focus, bought in October 2011 (WP 7.5). A real shortage of good apps and games on that platform, even after using it for more than a year... Android is far ahead of the game at this time...


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

@tkin I was saying that 5800 symbian have a good file manager with option to copy paste files where my omnia W is restricted to zune and no file manager...donno if wp8 have file manager or not

BTW its a great idea to have android tab and WP8 mobile...u get the best of both worlds...in any case those great games of android  look great  on a tablet


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

Shah said:


> Flashing won't do any changes to the *Camera* and its* performance*. A good camera is OP's first point in the requirements he listed.


You never know!
Own a Symbian Device flash it with CFW and then say!


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Why get a WP 7.8 phone when it will not be supported in the future? Most newer apps and games are being developed for WP8 only... It doesn't make sense to get a WP 7.8...
> 
> Think about it for a while...
> 
> I have a Samsung Focus, bought in October 2011 (WP 7.5). A real shortage of good apps and games on that platform, even after using it for more than a year... Android is far ahead of the game at this time...


Who's getting a WP7.8 device? Who? Who?



sujoyp said:


> @tkin I was saying that 5800 symbian have a good file manager with option to copy paste files where my omnia W is restricted to zune and no file manager...donno if wp8 have file manager or not
> 
> BTW its a great idea to have android tab and WP8 mobile...u get the best of both worlds...in any case those great games of android  look great  on a tablet


Yeah, a lot of android's attractions aka games, ebook readers etc work better in tabs, take for example ebooks, I read so fast that reading ebooks with a phone will be death of me.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

AndroidFan said:


> Why get a WP 7.8 phone when it will not be supported in the future? Most newer apps and games are being developed for WP8 only... It doesn't make sense to get a WP 7.8...
> 
> Think about it for a while...
> 
> I have a Samsung Focus, bought in October 2011 (WP 7.5). A real shortage of good apps and games on that platform, even after using it for more than a year... Android is far ahead of the game at this time...


L 620 runs WP 8 dude!
BTW are you a Droid Dev?


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> You never know!
> Own a Symbian Device flash it with CFW and then say!


He's right as far 5800 goes, the camera is cr@p and no CFW will fix it. Why else would I want to buy a new phone if the cam was good?



pratyush997 said:


> You never know!
> Own a Symbian Device flash it with CFW and then say!


He's right as far 5800 goes, the camera is cr@p and no CFW will fix it. Why else would I want to buy a new phone if the cam was good?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 22, 2013)

^Try it once! you will know BTW All your choice


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Jan 22, 2013)

tkin said:


> Of course I will, its launched in some asian countries, wonder why there no reviews yet.



The only country where Lumia 620 is being officially sold is Russia. News about Malaysia, Thailand, China etc are just rumors. Nokia has just released the pricing in these countries not the actual product. You might find some review in Russian language on youtube.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

ritwiksondhi said:


> The only country where Lumia 620 is being officially sold is Russia. News about Malaysia, Thailand, China etc are just rumors. Nokia has just released the pricing in these countries not the actual product. You might find some review in Russian language on youtube.


Saw some hands on in youtube, its the perfect set for me, now the only test remaining is battery, last a day with 1-3hrs calling(3G), 1-2 hrs browsing and 10 mins cam use and I'll buy it day one.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

I think l620 give  you a day of backup...believe Nokia,


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

1300mah battery will provide a days backup easily. specially since its nokia and running wp8.


----------



## Gaurav265 (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> 1300mah battery will provide a days backup easily. specially since its nokia and running wp8.



Yes. Because of its os.it has not android-the power hungry....


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 23, 2013)

@Sujoy No File manager is there in WP8.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> @Sujoy No File manager is there in WP8.


Yeah, just found out, there are no apps either, something microsoft probably locked out, it does support MTP however, one major inconvenience


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

yes its a inconvinience....and I thought in wp8 its rectified....then how will it handle the file in bluetooth file transfer?
maybe all will go to a common bluetooth folder and can be accessed from there...there is no cut copy move feature in WP7.5


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> yes its a inconvinience....and I thought in wp8 its rectified....then how will it handle the file in bluetooth file transfer?
> maybe all will go to a common bluetooth folder and can be accessed from there...there is no cut copy move feature in WP7.5


Looks like I might not get Lumia 620 after all, the inability to manage files is a major bummer, problem is if I am to buy a Android cell it has to be Sony Xperia SL or equivalent, damn microsoft, file manager is something even 10yr old Symbian devices had


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Looks like I might not get Lumia 620 after all, the inability to manage files is a major bummer, problem is if I am to buy a Android cell it has to be Sony Xperia SL or equivalent, damn microsoft, file manager is something even 10yr old Symbian devices had



well you have a media album to manage all media related files, so i think if you did not want to hack the wp8, some level of file management is there.

and like that all different apps have different permissions to access the respective folders / directories.

microsoft has deliberately locked out file management .... to prevent things like :cough: titanium backup and piracy of :cough: apps happening like in android.


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> well you have a media album to manage all media related files, so i think if you did not want to hack the wp8, some level of file management is there.
> 
> and like that all different apps have different permissions to access the respective folders / directories.
> 
> microsoft has deliberately locked out file management .... to prevent things like :cough: titanium backup and piracy of :cough: apps happening like in android.


Why not provide an official file manager with strict restrictions so stuff like permission alteration etc couldn't be done, also when you open a file in android you can select the app to open it with, something I will dearly miss if I go for WP. All I wanted was file manager that could cut, copy, paste, delete, rename etc. If lumia 620 didn't have that awesome cam and lenses feature and the massive hw I'd never even consider it. Choices, choices.......


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Why not provide an official file manager with strict restrictions so stuff like permission alteration etc couldn't be done, also when you open a file in android you can select the app to open it with, something I will dearly miss if I go for WP. All I wanted was file manager that could cut, copy, paste, delete, rename etc. If lumia 620 didn't have that awesome cam and lenses feature and the massive hw I'd never even consider it. Choices, choices.......



hah, because it can always be reverse engineered. in WP you wont select the app to open the file with, its the other way around... the app will have a dedicated directory only from where you can access those files. you have MTP and you can also load apps via the PC... something which is a big plus point against android, not being on wi-fi all the time to install apps. 

i think you can though edit files names etc...


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> hah, because it can always be reverse engineered. in WP you wont select the app to open the file with, its the other way around... the app will have a dedicated directory only from where you can access those files. you have MTP and you can also load apps via the PC... *something which is a big plus point against android, not being on wi-fi all the time to install apps. *
> 
> i think you can though edit files names etc...


There's an addon for chrome that allows you to download apks from google store into your PC, not sure if it still works though. 

So lets say I have a directory from where I can load movies in a video player, now I have to put the movies there?

Looks like probably I won't be buying Lumia 620, there is a serious issue with WP8 that eats storage area in phone, even when you don't load apps, just loading images or MP3s could eat all your space:
IJSMblog: Windows Phone news and apps: Mystery of the ever-expanding "other" storage on Windows Phone 8
What about the "Other" storage section ? - Page 2 - Windows Phone Central Forums



> I bluetoothed a couple of videos to myself from my old N8 (around 500mb each), but didn't hit Tap to View immediately... I now can't see the videos anywhere (saved pics or video folder), but the amount of free space has reduced accordingly!! I can't see the videos when i browse on a PC either!! The videos are in a compatible format as i've re-sent them one at a time and hit Tap to View straight-away and they work fine... So these videos (or temp files for videos) are sitting somewhere on my phone, but i have no way of clearing them.





> I have a fairly large Other section, but it's stable at about 3G. It doesn't grow significantly with installs, but I did notice that some things fall through the cracks. For example, an email had an attachment I downloaded, but couldn't be opened because the phone didn't like the format (it was correct to refuse) but it never went anywhere. Also, stuff from the internet, NFC, BT, and loads of other stuff, they get downloaded and lost.
> 
> I'm not shocked that I have a large "other" section, I know that images are instant, that FB and Skydrive files are all cached, complete with thumbs, that FB app itself cached all the pictures ever taken, and so on. It's that without some form of management any buggy app can kill the phone.
> 
> I'm on a Lumia 920, so I have 32 GB in which to float, and with 18G available it's not urgent. Still, I'd like the ability to manage this. ideally, via PC and cable, where I can see what I'm cleaning up, not with a phone I already know can't open the file.



You can't even clean it via PC, also as Lumia 620 and 820 has only 8GB of space unlike Lumia 920 this issue could kill it.

What scared me most is this quote:


> I found another piece for the never ending puzzle of the "Other" storage issue:
> 
> I own a Nokia 820 (i like it!) with 8GB of internal memory, 2GB of this used by the OS.
> 
> ...





*Searching for a solution, if not found, no way in hell am I buying a Lumia. I don't care about apps, but this sh!t's ridiculous, can't even clear cache?*


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> There's an addon for chrome that allows you to download apks from google store into your PC, not sure if it still works though.
> 
> So lets say I have a directory from where I can load movies in a video player, now I have to put the movies there?
> 
> ...


WP is still to develop a lot  for geeks
Get Droid-ified then!


----------



## Shah (Jan 23, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> WP is still to develop a lot  for geeks
> Get Droid-ified then!



Microsoft has to do something about it ASAP. I wish Microsoft provides an update to fix it, before March.


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shah said:


> Microsoft has to do something about it ASAP. I wish Microsoft provides an update to fix it, before March.


They compete iOS!
Jail broken iOS got file manager AFAIK!


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 23, 2013)

u will gradually get used to it...now that u have memory card support I think u can at least store files in ur chosen directories...but the files should be compatible with handset...donno how it will handle bluetooth transfer...maybe it will restrict to WP-to-WP handsets only...

I transfer everything with zune and they say WP8 is zune free...I think handset will detect all the media and files in respective applications if not file manager


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> There's an addon for chrome that allows you to download apks from google store into your PC, not sure if it still works though.
> 
> So lets say I have a directory from where I can load movies in a video player, now I have to put the movies there?
> 
> ...



well the method your mentioned is the apk-downloader extension for android and *that is illegal by google standards*. because by the security point of view, someone can download the app make malicious changes to the code and circulate it around. 

yes, there will be a specified path where you put the movies..

and if you are thinking of going the android way, let me share my experience which happened yesterday ... i was playing some videos on my phone and there was this video file which i was downloading but the download did not complete. yet the android player detected it but wouldnt play because obviously the download was corrupted and i wanted to delete the video file, but i searched my phone from top to bottom with astro, cm file manager and even the pro version of astro.... but they didnt show the file.. which was sitting in the downloads folder all this time, i i used tibackup to clear cache of the player, the file managers and after 2 hours of stuggling to find the damned video i hooked the phone to my pc and there it was voila.



pratyush997 said:


> They compete iOS!
> Jail broken iOS got file manager AFAIK!



oh yeah and the main reason that why ios or even wp8 doesnt have a dedicated file manager is so that you dont place data in random directories and then end up searching them...

for hours ......apart from the hacking reason obviously 

well obviously the cache is there for a reason, for faster loading of apps. 

so you have better than iphone 5 fluidity on a lumia 620... dude. i think with external storage support upto 64GB, i wouldnt bother with 4-5GB of cache files...

but then again thats me.... 

oh seems you are in luck : 


*www.wpcentral.com/windows-phone-8-os-gets-extracted-hacker-analysis-begins


----------



## tkin (Jan 23, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> well the method your mentioned is the apk-downloader extension for android and *that is illegal by google standards*. because by the security point of view, someone can download the app make malicious changes to the code and circulate it around.
> 
> yes, there will be a specified path where you put the movies..
> 
> ...


Its not that simple, the cache increases and fills up the phone memory, so like this, no apps can be installed, no files can be downloaded(all downloaded files are stored in phone), can't transfer files via bluetooth, nothing will happen as the phone has run out of memory, for Lumia 920 its ok as internal mem is 32GB, for 620 and 820 users, its hell. Hell you can't even use a browser as there is no place left in internal memory, its a massive bug that literally breaks your phone


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its not that simple, the cache increases and fills up the phone memory, so like this, no apps can be installed, no files can be downloaded(all downloaded files are stored in phone), can't transfer files via bluetooth, nothing will happen as the phone has run out of memory, for Lumia 920 its ok as internal mem is 32GB, for 620 and 820 users, its hell. Hell you can't even use a browser as there is no place left in internal memory, its a massive bug that literally breaks your phone



so sorry to hear about the poor wp8 using people. anyways in all seriousness ill suggest you play the wait and watch game.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 24, 2013)

@tkin u r wrong on this...cache does not increases...its fixed...in my Omnia W its 2 GB out of 8 GB and it never increases...maybe it internally deletes them after some time....Its not android that apps work in background and hog ur resources or filles up garbage...WP will automatically stop the processes and remove cache

and u do u worry about all this soo much...u can just insert a memory card with ur data in it...y bother soo much about internal memory


----------



## tkin (Jan 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin u r wrong on this...cache does not increases...its fixed...in my Omnia W its 2 GB out of 8 GB and it never increases...maybe it internally deletes them after some time....Its not android that apps work in background and hog ur resources or filles up garbage...WP will automatically stop the processes and remove cache
> 
> and u do u worry about all this soo much...u can just insert a memory card with ur data in it...y bother soo much about internal memory


Its a bug in WP8, do you have win 8? It was not present in Win 7.x much, see the links I had posted above, it runs out of memory and shows low memory error, its a bug.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its a bug in WP8, do you have win 8? It was not present in Win 7.x much, see the links I had posted above, it runs out of memory and shows low memory error, its a bug.



Atleast Developers should come up with a solution for this bug, ASAP. Otherwise, WP8 is going to fail.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Jan 24, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> @tkin u r wrong on this...cache does not increases...its fixed...in my Omnia W its 2 GB out of 8 GB and it never increases...maybe it internally deletes them after some time....Its not android that apps work in background and hog ur resources or filles up garbage...WP will automatically stop the processes and remove cache
> 
> and u do u worry about all this soo much...u can just insert a memory card with ur data in it...y bother soo much about internal memory



thats what i told him...


----------



## vetdrchandan (Jan 24, 2013)

I am also willing to try my first windows phone Lumia 620. From past 2 year I am using android phone. First was optimus one and 2nd one is Xperia neo v. Now I want to switch to WP8. Although I love android but wanna know how is windows phones.


----------



## Shah (Jan 24, 2013)

vetdrchandan said:


> I am also willing to try my first windows phone Lumia 620. From past 2 year I am using android phone. First was optimus one and 2nd one is Xperia neo v. Now I want to switch to WP8. Although I love android but wanna know how is windows phones.



There is no harm in trying WP8. But, I would say that you should wait for a solution to the "Other" storage bug.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 2, 2013)

"Other" storage bug. will this be sorted out???


----------



## tkin (Feb 2, 2013)

vetdrchandan said:


> "Other" storage bug. will this be sorted out???


Don't know, and for that I am not considering Lumia any more, plus that battery is abysmally low.


----------



## vetdrchandan (Feb 13, 2013)

i thnk battery is not gonna be issue in Lumia 620


----------



## ritwiksondhi (Feb 18, 2013)

The release has been delayed to march.

Nokia delays launch of Nokia Lumia 620 in India to next month


----------



## Amithansda (Mar 11, 2013)

Is this thread dead?

I wish to buy this one or Lumia 820(if I get my Year end bonus ). I wish someone using this phone would share their own story here.


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 11, 2013)

buy windows mobile with 1gb RAM otherwise  don't buy it . i heard that windows phone 9 is coming in end of 2013 and i m damn sure it won't work on 515MB RAM


----------



## Shah (Mar 11, 2013)

ankit360 said:


> buy windows mobile with 1gb RAM otherwise  don't buy it . i heard that windows phone 9 is coming in end of 2013 and i m damn sure it won't work on 515MB RAM



I, too, think the same. But, We can't say anything about WP9 right now. Who knows, WP9 may even work on 512MB, given than you are ready to sacrifice some features and multitasking capabilities.


----------



## ankit360 (Mar 12, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I have Samsung Omnia W and I am also considering Lumnia 620



it's not worth to spend 14k only for Windows phone 8 . 1.4ghz vs 1ghz dual core is not much improvement .


----------



## samudragupta (Mar 12, 2013)

my advice to save up some more money and buy a high end smartphone if you are going to use it for 2-3yrs.... Mid range phones will become obsolete in a few months and not worth your hard earned money...


----------

